# Getting Wifi video out of my T3i...



## Leadfingers (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm helping set up an event where I would love to stake video with my T3i, and stream/broadcast it to 2 different TVs in the house.

Something like an EyeFi card is close, but I don't think it lets me do video.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ryan2tawfiq (Aug 16, 2018)

Leadfingers said:


> I'm helping set up an event where I would love to stake video with my T3i, and stream/broadcast it to 2 different TVs in the house.
> 
> Something like an EyeFi card is close, but I don't think it lets me do video.
> 
> Any ideas?


Is it very good for streaming 4k needed?


----------

